# My monsters!



## JinX (Jan 16, 2007)

Murphy (listens to Muff, Murphs, smuffs)

























































Poes (official name is Phoenix but she only listens to Poes (Puss in dutch))

























Together

























Murphy is an idiot:

























someone said we forgot the remote so we took this the next day 









They're 5,5 years old now and brother and sister


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

They are adorable Love the posed shots....haha! They look spoiled


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Lol I love the pics!! Beautiful kitties!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

